# Whaddya call that!



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

:huh:


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

20mm with a suppressor?? I image the backblast from the brake is worse than the recoil


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Gopher Gun? :shrug:


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Could be a black eye if you watch closely!! Maybe a broken nose and dislocated shoulder too!


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

zant said:


> 20mm with a suppressor?? I image the backblast from the brake is worse than the recoil


When it can not live past this moment even if you graze it! :teehee:


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Does that thing got a hemi?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Same company offers that rifle with round necked down to .50 cal,so there is no D.D. paperwork or tax stamp...I want one....


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

I call that noplace to hide for about a half mile out.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

a decent squirrel gun...


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

A Bad A** Gun


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

You can see it in "Pvt Ryan". I think its LIGHT ARTILLERY


----------



## moocow (Jan 6, 2010)

Its a B.F.G. Big F'n Gun


----------

